
SHOW HN : Highschooler made a platform to help people learn code - arthtyagi
https://domecode.com/
======
arthtyagi
DomeCode is an application that helps you learn and practice code with the
appropriate tools and a curated list of resources through the philosophy of
practice. It’s a single workspace where you can advance your coding journey
with compiled resources to learn programming concepts, take notes, plan tasks,
practice coding problems, discuss interesting stuff on the Forum, meet other
developers and most all have the musical element with all of it without ever
leaving the single workspace to navigate to dozen platforms. Essentially, get
more with less hassle. Would appreciate some feedback, also looking for people
to come work on this with me.

